# Anchor Light



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Try looking up , atwoods horizontal mount led anchor light.


----------



## N816kc (Jan 31, 2021)

Lots of options on Amazon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Silent Drifter said:


> Try looking up , atwoods horizontal mount led anchor light.


Second the Attwood


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Second the Attwood


I tried it but they dont have any that are side mount and around the 6-8 inch range.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I would think any of the swivel bases would work 🤔


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

J_orta said:


> I tried it but they dont have any that are side mount and around the 6-8 inch range.


They make one that is battery operated and a c clamp that can mount sideways


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here’s the Atwood c clamp battery operated that you can mount anywhere


----------

